# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Tedrons new Bike

## Jim-Donna

Looking it over

seat adjustment

First push


On his way... In two days he had mastered going around the villa on the sidewalk.


This was MY best Christmas ever~~

----------


## Schuttzie

Awww, how sweet!  Glad he is enjoying his new bike!

----------


## goldilocks

Blessings!  what a nice gift!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Thanks guys!
I think it was more fun for me to play Santa again~

----------


## Rumghoul

What a nice Bike!!! Watch out Teddy may take it for his own (ha ha).  Very nice of you guys.  I cannot believe how big Tedron is getting - we ran into Teddy and Camar last year but did not see Tedrom.

----------

